# Operation Snake Eater - success?



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know mites can be a bugger to get rid of, but I think I might have managed it!

Even if some of the little bastards are hiding Peter doesn't seem too badly affected - he snapped up a weiner rat the other night no problem, so he's obviously not too fussed about them if they ARE still around.

They didn't seem to spread to Eleni, which I'm thankful for, but I took precautions just in case.

The mites came back after the last time so I shoved Peter into a tub half-full of water and left him in there for about 2 hours. I threw everything out of his rub and drowned the rub in a bath of freezing cold water (the heating was broke at the time, so hot water wasn't really an option XD ). This SEEMS to have worked as I haven't seen any recently  If they do come back I will try the olive-oil method before resorting to Frontline or anything like that, try and keep him chemical-free unless I have no other choice.

So all in all things seem groovy, will update if there is any change :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Just wanted to say the whole secret snake saga was very amusing. Not so long ago I was living with family and I tried to hide two fancy rats and a bearded dragon in my room. Unfortunately the rats came out of the bag but they still don't know about the dragon!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

You were keeping your rats in a bag? Shame on you!


----------

